# Bride Kidnapping In Kyrgyzstan



## 1QTPie (Jul 23, 2018)

This video keeps popping up on my feed. 

In Kyrgyzstan, men kidnap women and take them as their bride.  It's a tolerated practice.  It doesn't matter if the men are strangers, the women almost have no choice.

I mean, this centuries of nonsense and tomfoolery.  They're lucky that women aren't more murderous.


----------



## abioni (Jul 23, 2018)

Crazy ish!
I hate how women in every culture enable men. Without older women supporting this, the tradition probably won't have lasted.
Some friend her best friend is.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 23, 2018)

Very disturbing


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 23, 2018)

What the what...


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 23, 2018)

So you trying to tell me that forcibly taking a woman against her will to marry someone who she might not even know is comparable with gay marriage?

Smashing.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jul 24, 2018)

This is awful. That best friend looked sad. I wonder what's the penalty for not helping your friend get kidnapped.


----------



## 1QTPie (Jul 24, 2018)

The crazy thing is that it's not even legal but no on is doing anything to stop it.


----------



## GinnyP (Jul 24, 2018)

Wait! Dead goat


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 24, 2018)

GinnyP said:


> Wait! Dead goat


Men are gross.


----------



## 1QTPie (Jul 25, 2018)

abioni said:


> Crazy ish!
> I hate how women in every culture enable men. Without older women supporting this, the tradition probably won't have lasted.
> Some friend her best friend is.




The older women probably feel like, "well I did it, I survived."   It's a shame. This is disgusting and needs to end.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 28, 2018)

I didn't watch the entire thing but in the first part of the video the man says that the woman has been his friend for a long time, she knows she is going to be his wife so why are they kidnapping her? Then the other couple where the man went to her and asked should I come to you with my family or should I kidnap you and then he came back and kidnapped her? I don't even understand what the tradition actually is. Is it just the kidnapping part whether you know the woman or not?


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 28, 2018)

LdyKamz said:


> I didn't watch the entire thing but in the first part of the video the man says that the woman has been his friend for a long time, s*he knows she is going to be his wife so why are they kidnapping her*? Then the other couple where the man went to her and asked should I come to you with my family or should I kidnap you and then he came back and kidnapped her? I don't even understand what the tradition actually is. Is it just the kidnapping part whether you know the woman or not?


The kidnapping is to reinforce that even if the woman wants to get married, she really has no say.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Jul 28, 2018)

Traditions are often stupid.  Forget traditions.


----------



## Petal26 (Jul 31, 2018)

It will take 5-10 brave women to chop off some ds, and they might get the ball rolling.  It's sad it has to be done that way, but men won't learn that they don't own us without a serious fight.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Jul 31, 2018)

Petal26 said:


> It will take 5-10 brave women to* chop off some ds, and they might get the ball rolling. * It's sad it has to be done that way, but men won't learn that they don't own us without a serious fight.




Regarding the bolded....you forgot to add "No Pun Intended",   

But really, they feel that they can do this because it's "Ancient"?  Their reasoning is not supported by documentation in their own "Cultures" documentation, which clearly the families either don't read or don't acknowledge the omission of data on.  

But in their twisted defense.  
1. The explanation offered about how the Russian's influence and progressive actions may have led to this to try to thwart arranged marriages.     and
2.  If the female went along willingly (or said Yes easily) she would be seen as impure; a high resistance is seen as a sign of Purity ....so in the end this makes the (knowing) Bride look more Pure


No matter which Justification/logic they use they are still dead wrong.    Heck; 'Merica's justification for Slavery was just as F-LAWED!


----------



## Chromia (Jul 31, 2018)

It's sad that the kidnapped women have higher suicide rates than other women.

And the higher rates of domestic abuse, and it's sad what the expert said about some women being rejected by the families and going into prostitution.


----------



## Petal26 (Jul 31, 2018)

Ivonnovi said:


> *Regarding the bolded....you forgot to add "No Pun Intended",   *
> 
> But really, they feel that they can do this because it's "Ancient"?  Their reasoning is not supported by documentation in their own "Cultures" documentation, which clearly the families either don't read or don't acknowledge the omission of data on.
> 
> ...





I can imagine all the people/men thinking "she really wants this, she's just faking it to look pure".  Lordt...


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Aug 1, 2018)

Petal26 said:


> I can imagine all the people/men thinking "she really wants this, she's just faking it to look pure".  Lordt...



Right. Even the reporter was justifying it. I wish the reporter was a woman, though I understand why a man was used. 

Thanks for posting this, OP. Viceland was one of my favorite TV channels, but I don’t have it anymore.


----------



## nysister (Aug 3, 2018)

My goodness, Religion and Tradition just keep screwing people up. Those poor women.

Men are horrid the world over. This desire to conquer instead of earn.


----------



## TrueBeliever (Aug 4, 2018)

If you're a girl born into a country where the name has the suffix 'stan'....
Let's just say you might be in for some rough times.


----------



## nysister (Aug 4, 2018)

TrueBeliever said:


> If you're a girl born into a country where the name has the suffix 'stan'....
> Let's just say you might be in for some rough times.



That's true but being born most places in Africa, Asia or Eastern Europe are going to probably make that a given as well.


----------

